# What's your best lure??



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

As a local lure builder, I'm interested to see what kind of trolling lure you bluewater anglers go to every time you go out. If you happen to make your own lures, this is a good way for you to show off your work! Post a pic of your favorite lure. I will start...

I chose my Hustler lure! The bubble trail is off the chain!!!!! This lure has caught just about it all. The black/purple and the chrome head with black and rainbow skirt. KILLER!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Located in pensacola, we troll all of our custom lures. Its so hard to pick a favorite when you put so much time in every one, but i would say the favorite is the 2 tone halloween chugger because it caught the first blue marlin.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

blue and white moldcraft wide range. hands down. don't know why I don't just drag seven of them. maybe one smaller purple and white.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

May not be my favorites as most of my stuff is scattered between a couple boats right now. Not pictured are a black/purple Wide Range and Super Chugger, (obviously), or a Marlin Magic Baby Ruckus in flying fish colors. The two Ilanders here are killers, purple and black Sea Searcher and dolphin pattern Sea Star. Top one is a Polu Kai Plunger, below the first Ilander is a Med Aloha Beauty, bottom is a Makaira Pulling Lures Auger. All these are great producers. The Sea Star has the distinction of catching a YFT, wahoo, dolphin and marlin all in one day.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

So downtime, if you had to only pick one of those, which would it be?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

All around? Sea Star with a select ballyhoo. All plastic? Moldcraft Super Chugger Sr in Black and purple.

Edit: I like different lures for different applications. Billfish, wahoo, tuna, dolphin......all get targeted with different stuff. You know well as I do, different lure types work better on certain species than others. Size, shape, etc. That's like writing a novel. No one real "best lure".


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Roger that! I would agree 100%. That's why we all carry so many of those dang things to begin with! Hell I have two large bags full of lures that goes out with us every time. 

I guess I should have started the thread with, what's your most productive all around go to lure? Either way really interesting to hear what others are using and proud to call their "go-to" lures

Not sure if you've had a chance to take a look at some of my Lures or not. The mold craft supper chugger is comparable to my hustler head that is pictured above. You might also check out my VooDoo head, it's similar to the aloha beauty.If your interested, PM me and I might be able to hook you up for giving them a shot! 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's the VooDoo head.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a field visit someday if you were agreeable.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> I wouldn't mind a field visit someday if you were agreeable.


You talking a trip out or a stop by the shop?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Would love to see the shop


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sure I'm like most people in how they start out. I built a 160 sq ft shop beside my house that's air conditioned and dehumidified as well. Maybe one day I will get a bigger space along with a retail shop. 

Anyways hit me up via PM and we can make that happen. Where are you located?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

In Milton.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd be interested in a trip out sometime when blue water is closer if you want to go and try some out


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Do these work within 5 miles on Kings and others?


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet since I don't kingfish really anymore. I would say try one of my new Fury lures over wrecks or when you move from one bottom spot to the next to try for a king or wahoo. If you slow troll I would try the Orion head with a chrome head and black/rainbow skirt. Let me know I could hook you up with a couple.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

This popped up on my feed from 7 years ago. She was 79lb. 

Wished we had better weather this year to go after this ones momma!


----------

